# I....Love....W-A-L-T-A-H!



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

To the morons who keep saying Waltah cannot play (even though he buried Indiana in the playoffs)....HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM APPLES!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

When Waltah learns how to dribble and run at the same time, I'll get off his case. Great game tonight, but the guy's offensive game is extremely limited.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*What you see is what you get*

A 6'10" guy who can defend multiple positions and spot up and shoot the three as well as make the hustle plays. A great guy to have on your bench, or in some cases, like tonight, start.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Great game by walter, but it is just one game. If he could do this on a nightly basis...
I say we trade him now, cause his trade value at the current moment is as high as it will ever be!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> When Waltah learns how to dribble and run at the same time, I'll get off his case. Great game tonight, but the guy's offensive game is extremely limited.


LOL well said. Think jerome moiso, with a 3 pointer.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Walter is a great guy and he played very well last night but he shoots too many 3's normally (he doesn't always make as many as he did last night) and he still doesn't have much of a game. As a person he's terrific but I highly doubt he's in our future, Ainge wanted Cleveland to take him instead of Kedrick but they wouldn't.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL well said. Think jerome moiso, with a 3 pointer.


No, Jerome Moiso is a better rebounder and shot blocker. Yes, Walter's game is limited, and until the last week or so, he has played poorly. But there is something to be said for a guy who can drain 3's when the game is on the line. That is McCarty's strength and over the years O'Brien has learned how to exploit it.

I just wish someone would teach him how to box out.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> No, Jerome Moiso is a better rebounder and shot blocker. Yes, Walter's game is limited, and until the last week or so, he has played poorly. But there is something to be said for a guy who can drain 3's when the game is on the line. That is McCarty's strength and over the years O'Brien has learned how to exploit it.
> ...


It's hard to box out Fortson. Is it just me, or has that guy gotten a lot bigger? Too bad he had to play behind Walker when he was here. Rebounding has been a big weakness even when he was here because he got little playing time and committed too many fouls. He'd be great with the new team. 

McCarty would be better if he showed up more than once every five games or so. Otherwise, he's just taking away time from the other players. Playing center, he should be able to beat his man up the floor every time, but I just don't see him on the front end of the break much. Or maybe it's just that nobody passes it to him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The Fellowship of the Blind*

Uh...guys, take a look at the games Walter has played at least 15 minutes in....He comes to play every night. He just doesn't get to play more than five or six minutes. Every game he has gotten substantial burn he has torn it up. Pay attention, please. 

Ainge wanted to get rid of Waltah? Yeah, right. Kedrick is going to be a player, too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Fellowship of the Blind*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Uh...guys, take a look at the games Walter has played at least 15 minutes in....He comes to play every night. He just doesn't get to play more than five or six minutes. Every game he has gotten substantial burn he has torn it up. Pay attention, please.
> 
> Ainge wanted to get rid of Waltah? Yeah, right. Kedrick is going to be a player, too.


I'd rather have Kedrick than Walter anyday. But, Walter is a nice spark plug.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think we should offer Walter a max contract and retire his number right now.

I mean this guy shows up every 10 games and gives us a lift, who doesn't need a 6th man like that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I think we should offer Walter a max contract and retire his number right now.
> 
> I mean this guy shows up every 10 games and gives us a lift, who doesn't need a 6th man like that?


Retire his number and give him a contract extenstion before he gets a 100 point night and get's traded by Danny Ainge! Walta for Prez in 04


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

5-8 from 3 for a big man! Good game, Walter. Now do it every game.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Speaking of Waltah... last night I saw him coming out of the Burlington Mall. He was alone pushing a baby stroller, but there didn't seem to be a baby in it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> Speaking of Waltah... last night I saw him coming out of the Burlington Mall. He was alone pushing a baby stroller, but there didn't seem to be a baby in it.


That seems just a little weird. :uhoh:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> That seems just a little weird. :uhoh:


Yes, seeing a 6'10" dude pushing an empty baby stroller is a little weird.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*I love WALTAH!!!*

Waltah has always had a decent J even back at UK. I like his D and his J but the rest needs a little help. He is an absolutely GREAT PERSON though and I am SO glad he stayed!! BTW Kedrick is trash and has never done anything and probably will never do anything(see Darius Miles)! Potential is only that is does mean your are definitely gonna be good, if that was true Every 7ft big man would go down in history b/c they all have potential.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> ! BTW Kedrick is trash and has never done anything and probably will never do anything(see Darius Miles)


Actually Darius Miles is starting to learn the game. IMHO with James, Miles, Brown and Boozer the Cavs have a great young nucleus, and will become a playoff team in the very near future and for years to come.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Darius Miles is starting to learn the game. IMHO with James, Miles, Brown and Boozer the Cavs have a great young nucleus, and will become a playoff team in the very near future and for years to come.


I agree. I think confidence and discipline could make Kedrick a star. In Boston, when he didn't hesitate, Kedrick was great. He was great in the summer leagues because he knew he could take those guys. He was also the team's best player, so he didn't have to just hang out at the 3 point line and watch. Against the real players, he was a bit unsure of himself and held back. In Cleveland, I think he'll have a more prominent role now that Davis is gone, and Silas will develop him. He and James could be deadly in transition.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> I agree. I think confidence and discipline could make Kedrick a star. In Boston, when he didn't hesitate, Kedrick was great. He was great in the summer leagues because he knew he could take those guys. He was also the team's best player, so he didn't have to just hang out at the 3 point line and watch. Against the real players, he was a bit unsure of himself and held back. In Cleveland, I think he'll have a more prominent role now that Davis is gone, and Silas will develop him. He and James could be deadly in transition.


Kedrick is never going to be a star in the NBA! He can be a nice role player, a defensive specialist, but certainly not a star!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Kedrick is never going to be a star in the NBA! He can be a nice role player, a defensive specialist, but certainly not a star!


Jason Kidd made Richard Jefferson a star (note the word star - not All-Star). Jefferson was selected to play for the Olympic qualifying team (and not the half-assed one). I think when James gets a few years under his belt, he could make Kedrick a star - provided they stay together that long.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Kedrick is never going to be a star in the NBA! He can be a nice role player, a defensive specialist, but certainly not a star!


If the Nets had Kedrick Brown instead of Richard Jefferson, they would be better. Kedrick Brown is underrated and once he builds his confindence and Lebron gives him the ball, he can become better than Richard Jefferson, despite two years of negative development.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> If the Nets had Kedrick Brown instead of Richard Jefferson, they would be better. Kedrick Brown is underrated and once he builds his confindence and Lebron gives him the ball, he can become better than Richard Jefferson, despite two years of negative development.


Yes, but there is only one Jason Kidd! And for me Jefferson is not a star!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but there is only one Jason Kidd! And for me Jefferson is not a star!


And there's only one Lebron. Anybody see that HUGE 3 Walter drained. Only down by 1. 1:45 left. C'mon Celtics.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> *If the Nets had Kedrick Brown instead of Richard Jefferson, they would be better.* Kedrick Brown is underrated and once he builds his confindence and Lebron gives him the ball, he can become better than Richard Jefferson, despite two years of negative development.


That sounds familiar. Oh yeah, that's what I say every time there's a Kedrick Brown discussion.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I love WALTAH!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> That sounds familiar. Oh yeah, that's what I say every time there's a Kedrick Brown discussion.


Haha. That's why it came to my mind so quick.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Kedrick Brown is a new version of Michael Curry* His stat line 0,0,1,1,0,1,0,1!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Kedrick Brown is a new version of Michael Curry* His stat line 0,0,1,1,0,1,0,1!


Yeah, he took ONE WHOLE SHOT, and played a WHOLE 16 MINUTES.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Kedrick Brown is a new version of Michael Curry* His stat line 0,0,1,1,0,1,0,1!


He's adjusting to the new offense. Eric played good though. 13 and 6 in his first start.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: What you see is what you get*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> A 6'10" guy who can defend multiple positions and spot up and shoot the three as well as make the hustle plays. A great guy to have on your bench, or in some cases, like tonight, start.


Waltah is a good Bench guy to have, but his defensive lapses occur nightly when it comes to defending the weak side.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: What you see is what you get*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Waltah is a good Bench guy to have, but his defensive lapses occur nightly when it comes to defending the weak side.


But he can shut down AI, KG..


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes Truth, I saw that on ESPN or something that Ainge wanted to get rid of Walter and not Kedrick but the Cavs demanded Kedrick....if you pay attention I did not like Kedrick and am glad he's gone so I'm not saying this to defend him. Actually I wish they would have taken both of them!!!! 
So don't shoot the messenger, oh but I forgot, Walter is gonna be in the Hall of Fame PALEEEAASSE! 
Now if someone picks on Kendrick Perkins then I might have to get mad


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I love Waltah*

I'm glad Kedrick is gone. Maybe they wanted Kedrick because they needed an athletic defender? It certainly wasn't for offensive reasons. Bottom line: WAL-TAH is hitting from deep and helping us win games!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I love Waltah*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'm glad Kedrick is gone. Maybe they wanted Kedrick because they needed an athletic defender? It certainly wasn't for offensive reasons. Bottom line: WAL-TAH is hitting from deep and helping us win games!


Maybe they wanted potential instead of a 12th man?


Its always nice seeing Walter show up every 5 games.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: I love Waltah*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe they wanted potential instead of a 12th man?
> ...


:laugh: Haha :laugh: 

Atleast he can sing (sort of)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I think you guys need your prescription checked*

Another great game by McCarty. I've said before that when the guy gets 15 minutes or more, he helps the team win. Too bad our starters couldn't get it done tonight, but Waltah provided another big boost. Go back and check the box scores--when he gets to play, Waltah is huge.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I think you guys need your prescription checked*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Another great game by McCarty. I've said before that when the guy gets 15 minutes or more, he helps the team win. Too bad our starters couldn't get it done tonight, but Waltah provided another big boost. Go back and check the box scores--when he gets to play, Waltah is huge.


I guess I was wrong, he doesn't show up after every 5 games, but rather 4.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: I think you guys need your prescription checked*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Another great game by McCarty. I've said before that when the guy gets 15 minutes or more, he helps the team win. Too bad our starters couldn't get it done tonight, but Waltah provided another big boost. Go back and check the box scores--when he gets to play, Waltah is huge.


Are you some sort of sicko? They just got beat by the Atlanta Hawks and all you can talk about is McCarty?

Wake up and smell the coffee. Or smell the airballs, its up to you.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I try to stay positive*

You morons have been bashing McCarty, and I was awed by his performance. That block and pass up to Welsch was amazing. 

I am sickened by the loss, but I expected it. You want me to dwell on Baker's play? Uggghhh....It's Christmas. I'll accentuate the positive, thank you.

I LOVE WAL-TAH!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I try to stay positive*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You morons have been bashing McCarty, and I was awed by his performance. That block and pass up to Welsch was amazing.
> 
> I am sickened by the loss, but I expected it. You want me to dwell on Baker's play? Uggghhh....It's Christmas. I'll accentuate the positive, thank you.
> ...


Baker, lol its kinda funny, one of Vinny's worst games and we keep on giving him the ball.....yet when he has got it really going on, no on can find him.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Walter is awesome he works so hard and thanks to him and Ricky we win!! We love Waltah!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Thanks to Vinnie, Waltah is the key*

Looks like the Waltah bashers are coming out more now that Waltah is struggling through a serious back injury. The guy's shooting kept us in a lot of wins, but he has a couple of bad games and he sucks again.

How do you guys think we beat Houston down there? Since the night before the Atlanta loss, when Vinnie went on an all-night drinking binge, Waltah has become a more critical part of this team. And he has played OK considering.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

First of all you have NO IDEA what Vinny did and NO ONE EVER said he went on an all night drinking binge so don't go making things up. 
Second of all if you can't see that Walter is killing us then you don't know basketball. No one hates him as a person, just as a player on this club, he's ruining us.
Thirdly, I and many other people have been saying Walter has to go LONG before now, so don't act like it's a new thing, it's been going on all season. 
But of course you think Mark Blount would be the Center on an NBA Championship team so nuff said. Did you watch basketball back when the Celts were good, because I can assure you there was no McCarty on the team and a Blount would have been 3rd string


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

One game out of every 5 or so McCarty hits a bunch of 3s. The rest of the time he sucks big time. He can't rebound, he can't box out, he can't dribble, he can't pass, he can't hit a 2 point field goal, he never takes it to the hoop, never gets fouled and can't defend an old man like Tony Kukoc. 

Scott Padgett had 12 rebounds in 24 minutes last night, including 3 big offensive rebounds. Scott who?

I'm just not going to watch any more when McCarty is on the floor. It's too painful.

If you want to win in the long run, give McCarty's minutes to Hunter. If you want to stay a pathetic and mediocre 35-40 win team, just keep chanting "I love Waltah."


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> One game out of every 5 or so McCarty hits a bunch of 3s. The rest of the time he sucks big time. He can't rebound, he can't box out, he can't dribble, he can't pass, he can't hit a 2 point field goal, he never takes it to the hoop, never gets fouled and can't defend an old man like Tony Kukoc.
> 
> Scott Padgett had 12 rebounds in 24 minutes last night, including 3 big offensive rebounds. Scott who?
> ...








nice post


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> One game out of every 5 or so McCarty hits a bunch of 3s. The rest of the time he sucks big time. He can't rebound, he can't box out, he can't dribble, he can't pass, he can't hit a 2 point field goal, he never takes it to the hoop, never gets fouled and can't defend an old man like Tony Kukoc.
> 
> Scott Padgett had 12 rebounds in 24 minutes last night, including 3 big offensive rebounds. Scott who?
> ...


agreed...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'm not saying he's a star, but...*

He's the best option we have right now, period. He's shooting over 40% from behind the arc, and plays defense. As for the rebounding, etc., that sort of depends on what defense you're in. If you're asking Walter to front somebody, like he frequently is asked to do, and a shot goes up, then.....well...you geniuses can figure it out.

And no, I didn't say that about Blount, only that he is in the top half of centers in the East. Deny that and you're a fool.

If anything, I am in the pro-Ainge camp because unlike many of the posters on this board, I agree with blowing up the team of the past two seasons, because I am not satisfied with mediocre basketball. We'll just have to see how this season plays out, but...sorry... "I LOVE WALTAH."

Oh, and look at Vinny's numbers from the Atlanta game on. Tell me he didn't drink before that game. He was showing up drunk for shootarounds last season.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> He's the best option we have right now, period.


Oh please. He's not the best option, he's just the only option, because O'Brien won't play anyone else.

If O'Brien isn't careful, Walter will play Obie right out of a job, because I have no doubt that Ainge sees what everyone else sees when he watches the games.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> He's the best option we have right now, period. He's shooting over 40% from behind the arc, and plays defense. As for the rebounding, etc., that sort of depends on what defense you're in. If you're asking Walter to front somebody, like he frequently is asked to do, and a shot goes up, then.....well...you geniuses can figure it out.


McCarty is not the best option. When Blount and Mihm started the Milwaukee game, they gave the Bucks fits. Mihm got into foul trouble. McCarty comes in and does absolutely nothing, and they go on to lose the game shooting jumpshots until it's too late. McCarty is the best option if you just want someone to stand in the corner and wait to shoot a three, but if it's not falling, he doesn't contribute much else. He can defend, but I think he was a better defender last year. Fronting on defense doesn't work anymore. Somehow he got it to work in Houston, but they caught on and Yao killed McCarty in Boston.

Let's just compare:
McCarty - 19.9 mpg, 6.9 ppg, 2.8 rpg, .28 bpg, .395 FG%
Mihm (in Boston) - 17.0 mpg, 5.7 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.07 bpg, .517 FG%

Which would you rather have at PF/C? And this is with Mihm being new to the system. McCarty's been around forever. 

McCarty's a great energy player with a lot of heart, but you just lose so much by having him on the floor just so he can hit some threes. If they don't get rebounding, blocks, or a post presence from a PF/C, then what's the point?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> McCarty is not the best option. When Blount and Mihm started the Milwaukee game, they gave the Bucks fits. Mihm got into foul trouble. McCarty comes in and does absolutely nothing, and they go on to lose the game shooting jumpshots until it's too late. McCarty is the best option if you just want someone to stand in the corner and wait to shoot a three, but if it's not falling, he doesn't contribute much else. He can defend, but I think he was a better defender last year. Fronting on defense doesn't work anymore. Somehow he got it to work in Houston, but they caught on and Yao killed McCarty in Boston.
> 
> Let's just compare:
> ...


Exactly!

And McCarty playing 30 mpg is the best indicator of how far away from being a contender we really are!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:








:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Waltah vs. Miami*

46 minutes.....Ouch.


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I'm not saying he's a star, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much time on your hands?


----------

